# Prokofiev - String Quartet 1 op.50 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Prokofiev's 1931 1st quartet in B Minor is split into three movements, the first string quartet is distinctive as it is set in B minor. Unusually, it takes the form of a fast movement followed by two slow ones. The driving pace of the music in the first movement is no indication of what is to come. Unison sections are big with a real ebb and flow to the proceedings. The jaunty theme appears and disappears on the violin. The end of the movement is more Bartókian and I love the folk-tunes in this section.The second movement starts lyrically and is rich with unison playing and filled with jagged entrances and dissonances. The vivace middle is similar in style to the opening movement (I love this section). Really effective, syncopated playing is used effectively here and is essential, for me. There's some nice use of pizzicato her too. The final movement is slow, melancholy and very lyrical. Fragments of the main theme return and I look for the viola and cello to anchor this movement effectively. The dissonant, intense section near the end finally gives way to sadness. Prokofiev loved the finale so much that he later transcribed it for full orchestra and for piano.






Recommended

Britten
Russian
Novak
Endres
Chilingirian
Sequoia

*Well recommended*

*Emerson* - high powered, lively and earthy performance with plenty of bite. Excellent. 
*Aurora* - authorative playing from the San Franscisco quartet. A confident and hugely accomplished performance that doesn't plumb the depths those below do. 
*St Petersburg* - less rougher-hewn than the Emersons, there's plenty of impressive playing here. Accents and phrasing are strong. Twinned with a fine account of Nadarejshvili's excellent 1st quartet. 
*American* - lots of intensity in this 1980s recording that one reviewer called "dull" (it isn't). Rarely seen around these days but you might pick it up secondhand. Very enjoyable. 
*Smetana (1962)* - this impressive 60 year old recording sounds as fresh today as it did when it came out. Not as jagged as Energie Nove, there's some wonderfully concentrated playing in the final andante.

*Top picks*

*Energie Nove* - high-octane, angular playing from Energie Nove. They find the sharp corners and big contrasts but play it so convincingly you are swept along with this gutsy, beautifully recorded account. The first movement is stunning.

*Pavel Haas *- although they are excellent in the meditative andante the scherzo is even better and the Pavel Haas play with power and gorgeous tone. Throw in recorded sound to die for and this goes right to the top of the pile.


----------

